
Pro-China Propaganda Act Used Fake Followers Made with AI-Generated Images - baylearn
https://www.pcmag.com/news/pro-china-propaganda-act-used-fake-followers-made-with-ai-generated-images
======
DarthGhandi
Was this headline computer generated too?

